# Red Lobster Biscuits



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

Any one have the recipe for their cheese biscuits? bbe


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

This recipe is supposed to be a close knockoff, never tried it though: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/almost-famous-cheddar-biscuits-recipe/index.html


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Go to your local grocery store and look for bisquick cheese-garlic biscuits mix.

I think they are pretty darn close.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Top Secret Restaurant Recipes: Red Lobster's Cheddar Biscuits</h1><h2>Todd Wilbur Reveals the Secrets to Great Restaurant Dishes</h2>








14 comments Jan. 12, 2007 PrintRSS Font Size:   Share:<a class="addthis_button_email at300b" title="Email to Friend" name=lpos=share&lid=link[] ost="1"><span class="at300bs at15t_email">Email</a>[url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=twitter&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_twitter">Twitter[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=facebook&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_facebook">Facebook[/url] [url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=digg&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_digg">[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=buzz&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_buzz">[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=stumbleupon&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_stumbleupon">[/url][url="http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Recipes/story?id=2788706#"]More[/url] [url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=fark&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_fark">Fark[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=technorati&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_technorati">Technorati[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=google&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_google">Google[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=live&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_live">Live[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=myspace&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_myspace">My Space[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=newsvine&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_newsvine">Newsvine[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=reddit&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_reddit">Reddit[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=delicious&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_delicious">Delicious[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=mixx&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_mixx">Mixx[/url][url="http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?pub=abcnews&v=250&source=tbx-250&tt=0&s=yahoobkm&url=http%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252FRecipes%252Fstory%253Fid%253D2788706&title=Top%20Secret%20Restaurant%20Recipes%3A%20Red%20Lobster's%20Cheddar%20Biscuits%20-%20ABC%20News&content=&lng=en"]<span class="at300bs at15t_yahoobkm">Yahoo[/url]Order an entrée from America's largest seafood restaurant chain and you get a basket of some of the planet's tastiest garlic cheese biscuits served up on the side. For many years this recipe has been the most-searched-for clone recipe on the Internet, according to Red Lobster. As a result, several versions are floating around, including one that was at one time printed right in the box of a baking mix. 

The problem with making biscuits using a baking mix is that if you follow the directions from the box you don't end up with a very fluffy or flakey finished product, since most of the fat in the recipe comes from the shortening that's included in the mix. 

On its own, room temperature shortening does a poor job creating the light, airy texture you want from good biscuits, and it contributes little in the way of flavor. So, we'll invite some cold butter along on the trip-with grated cheddar cheese and a little garlic powder. Now you'll be well on your way to delicious Cheddar Bay. Wherever that is. 

<h4>Ingredients:</h4>[img]http://abcnews.go.com/images/site/img_bullet_orangedot.gif[/img] 2 ½ cups Bisquick baking mix 

[img]http://abcnews.go.com/images/site/img_bullet_orangedot.gif[/img] ¾ cup cold whole milk 

[img]http://abcnews.go.com/images/site/img_bullet_orangedot.gif[/img] 4 tablespoons cold butter (1/2 stick) 

[img]http://abcnews.go.com/images/site/img_bullet_orangedot.gif[/img] ¼ teaspoon garlic powder 

[img]http://abcnews.go.com/images/site/img_bullet_orangedot.gif[/img] 1 heaping cup grated cheddar cheese 

<h4>Bush on Top:</h4>[img]http://abcnews.go.com/images/site/img_bullet_orangedot.gif[/img] 2 tablespoons butter, melted 

[img]http://abcnews.go.com/images/site/img_bullet_orangedot.gif[/img] ¼ teaspoon dried parsley flakes 

[img]http://abcnews.go.com/images/site/img_bullet_orangedot.gif[/img] ½ teaspoon garlic powder 

[img]http://abcnews.go.com/images/site/img_bullet_orangedot.gif[/img] pinch salt 

<h4>Directions:</h4>1. Preheat your oven to 400 degrees. 

2. Combine Bisquick with cold butter in a medium bowl using a pastry cutter or a large fork. You don't want to mix too thoroughly. There should be small chunks of butter in there that are about the size of peas. Add cheddar cheese, milk, and ¼ teaspoon garlic. Mix by hand until combined, but don't over mix. 

3. Drop approximately ¼-cup portions of the dough onto an ungreased cookie sheet using an ice cream scoop. 

4. Bake for 15 to 17 minutes or until the tops of the biscuits begin to turn light brown. 

5. When you take the biscuits out of the oven, melt 2 tablespoons butter is a small bowl in your microwave. Stir in ½ teaspoon garlic powder and the dried parsley flakes. Use a brush to spread this garlic butter over the tops of all the biscuits. Use up all of the butter. Makes one dozen biscuits. 

[i]Recipe courtesy of Todd Wilbur, "Top Secret Restaurant Recipes 2," Plume Books.[/i]


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Look in the cookbook I just posted. It has another recipe in it for these bisuits. Haven't tried it so can't vouch for it.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is one I found, that sounds pretty close to what has been posted so far, all the others I found are very similar if not exact as this one. I would add some sea salt to the mix, but that is just my own personal preference.

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: arial">2 cups Bisquick. baking mix
2/3 cup milk
1/2 cup cheddar cheese -- shredded
1/4 cup margarine or butter -- melted
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder






<span class="bold red">Directions:

Preheat oven to 450. Mix baking mix, milk and cheese until soft dough forms; beat vigorously for 30 seconds. Drop dough by spoonfuls onto ungreased cookie sheet. Bake 8-10 min. or until golden brown. Mix margarine and garlic powder; brush over warm biscuits before removing from cookie sheet. Serve warm. Makes 10-12 biscuits.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

> *pm80 (31/05/2010)*Go to your local grocery store and look for bisquick cheese-garlic biscuits mix.
> 
> I think they are pretty darn close.


 Yes! super cheap and you just add water. But red lobsters are the best.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

<ul>[*]Those Red Lobster Biscuits are the best! I haven't seen anyone master them yet. Just don't take any of the Red LobsterBiscuits home with you and try to warm them up the next day they are just not right if you try to do this.[/list]


----------

